# Npp 300mgs To low of dose?



## Fisher28

Is 300mgs of Npp to Low? i will be running npp and test for 14 weeks. 
Dbol 4 weeks i have made a thread about it on here. But my source said i will have deca dick if i run 400mgs of npp and 500mgs of test a week. Thats how i was going to do it. He said if i run 400mgs of npp that ill need to up my test to 750mgs a week?. Should i run it 750mgs of test a week and 400mgs of Npp a week. OR 300mgs of Npp and 500mgs of test?


----------



## airagee23

I say no. Have you ever ran NPP before? Are you prone to deca dick? How many cycles have you ran? Your source says lol


----------



## Fisher28

I have never ran npp or deca. This is my third cycle bro. Fist cycle was just test e 500mgs a week for 12 weeks
2nd cycle was dbol 4 weeks. test e 12 weeks.


----------



## pirovoliko

Run 400/600


----------



## jyoung8j

Waste of time and gear.. I only saw gains 450-600mg.. lean gains so far not much water.. but ur prob close to end now..


----------



## pirovoliko

jyoung8j said:


> Waste of time and gear.. I only saw gains 450-600mg.. lean gains so far not much water.. but ur prob close to end now..



What exactly is a waste of time and gear?  TPP?  NPP? Both?  Just curious...not sure what you are saying or thinking here because then you talk about gains


----------



## jyoung8j

Saying tht low waste of time and gear.. I'm running my npp dosage at 600mg wk up from 400 and noticed big diff and wish would of started tht at first.. didn't notice much at 400 so imagine 300 would b even less..jmo


----------



## pirovoliko

jyoung8j said:


> Saying tht low waste of time and gear.. I'm running 600mg wk up from 400 and noticed big diff and wish would of started tht at first.. didn't notice much at 400 so imagine 300 would b even less..jmo



Thanks for clearing that up, but besides the fact that he's a first time nor 19 user, just because 400 didnt work for you doesnt mean it wont for him.  Many people make nice gains on 400 (based both on research and guys I know who made very nice gains running 400/600).  IMO, you are in a terrible rush... higher doses doesnt necessarily mean more gains....  nothing wrong with starting low and ramping up if necessary... Its OK to disagree, but I wouldnt say "waste of time and gear" based upon your own personal experience.


----------



## Tilltheend

If you are worried about Deca dick pick up some cabergoline this will lower prolactin levels.


----------



## airagee23

pirovoliko said:


> Thanks for clearing that up, but besides the fact that he's a first time nor 19 user, just because 400 didnt work for you doesnt mean it wont for him.  Many people make nice gains on 400 (based both on research and guys I know who made very nice gains running 400/600).  IMO, you are in a terrible rush... higher doses doesnt necessarily mean more gains....  nothing wrong with starting low and ramping up if necessary... Its OK to disagree, but I wouldnt say "waste of time and gear" based upon your own personal experience.



This right here.


----------



## airagee23

Fisher28 said:


> I have never ran npp or deca. This is my third cycle bro. Fist cycle was just test e 500mgs a week for 12 weeks
> 2nd cycle was dbol 4 weeks. test e 12 weeks.



Id run your npp dosage at 400/600 and see how you respond. You might not even get deca dick. I know I dont. Everyone is different bro. I prefer NPP over deca anyway.


----------



## 63Vette

Most people seem to see effects at about 400mg/wk or more. NPP at 400mg is probably equivalent to about 475-500mg/wk of deca. 

Don't fear deca dick bro.... take cabergoline 2xwk (like Tilly said) for prolactin protection and to help prevent the deca dick. If you run over 450 I would consider adding a little Mast to that stack or taking some proviron with it.

Keep an eye on your estrogen levels, nor 19s are not the same as running test, they can be (for some bros) a little harder to control on the E2/Prolactin/Sides.

I would match my test level to my NPP dose and adjust accordingly. 

By the way, I personally do NOT like deca or npp. It makes me feel like absolute shit. It's great on the joints and is typically a good bulker for bros until they get mid cycle. The next time you run it consider using the dbol at the end of your cycle for deca/npp. Whenever I used to MAKE myself run it, the dbol helped me get past the could not eat stage for some reason (and THAT is bro science but it worked for me).

Respect,
Vette


----------



## SFGiants

I think you'll benefit more really on joint relief then anything at 300mg and you don't have to have the ratio your sources claims and his claim question his knowledge, nothing wrong with a source looking for the correct answer elsewhere or advise you to a better answer then just spot out dumb shit bullshit.

The most common I have seen is run it at the same or a little blew the Test not this buy more Test from me and run this much of it or your dick will turn into a vagina bullshit. General rule is to not run it higher then Test.

1st timer I would run it at 450mg teat at 500mg and have AI on hand for issues, you can later in the cycle like 6 weeks later bump the test or both but get a feel of a dose like that 1st.


----------



## jyoung8j

I'm not in a huge hurry.. but obviously he's not gaining Wht he thinks he should be.. so something's wrong either diet or dosage and from Wht I was told tht low dosage isn't tht great.. I even put post on here saying my beginning dosages and ppl said it wasn't enough.. I started at 300mg and 500mg test.. so guess everyone's diff ur right but if he didn't want opinions he wouldn't of posted.. was just stating tht it didn't work for me tht low and if ur not gaining Wht u think u should here's Wht I did.. guess waste of time or gear is wrong wording..my apoligies


----------



## staxs

Fish what are your stats ? I would say 400deca/600test would be great since you have never ran a 19nor before. You need to get caber and an AI.


----------



## PFM

Dose/mgs always comes down to desired result. I know older guys running 100mgs with excellent relief to chronic joint pain. Of course 100mgs isn't going to build like Nandrolone is known for, but it serves a purpose. IMO a guy still building his house wants his first cycle a minimum 400/600. My first run with 400/600 was nothing short of amazing.


----------



## SFGiants

PFM said:


> Dose/mgs always comes down to desired result. I know older guys running 100mgs with excellent relief to chronic joint pain. Of course 100mgs isn't going to build like Nandrolone is known for, but it serves a purpose. IMO a guy still building his house wants his first cycle a minimum 400/600. My first run with 400/600 was nothing short of amazing.


Best cycle to date was my 2nd cycle of 24 weeks of Deca and Test.


----------



## Cobra Strike

And you should never ask your source foe gear advice....that is what we are for!


----------



## Fisher28

Okay Looks like im going to have to buy another vial of Npp to run it at 400mgs. Ill be running it for 14 weeks. Always i have another question bros. For my test im going to be using Sust at 600mgs. Say i run out of Sust and i use test c of the last 2 or 3 weeks of my cycle. Is that okay? Or will not not see that great of results from it like that? On the caber. how much of it do i take a week? and on what days? Do i take it the day i start my cycle or can i wait until i get the sides? I already have an ai on hand and pct. i never take my ai less i have sides. and for my first cycle i didnt have any sides of gyno or anything only sides i had was ance on my back. Thank you soo much guys for helping me out!


----------



## jyoung8j

Caber is .5 mg usually 2x a wk.. I usually take AI when do my pinning..imo


----------



## DADAWG

Fisher28 said:


> Is 300mgs of Npp to Low? i will be running npp and test for 14 weeks.
> Dbol 4 weeks i have made a thread about it on here. But my source said i will have deca dick if i run 400mgs of npp and 500mgs of test a week. Thats how i was going to do it. He said if i run 400mgs of npp that ill need to up my test to 750mgs a week?. Should i run it 750mgs of test a week and 400mgs of Npp a week. OR 300mgs of Npp and 500mgs of test?



it wouldnt hurt a thing to go from 300 up to 400 or 450 and i doubt you would need caber at any of those doses.a lot of guys miss the big picture , its not just how much of this steroid or that steroid you are useing , its the total mg of steroids involved. between your test and deca and dbol you have a decent amount of steroids going in your body and should make some nice gains even at 300 mg of npp UNLESS you are a advanced cycler.


----------



## staxs

Fisher28 said:


> Okay Looks like im going to have to buy another vial of Npp to run it at 400mgs. Ill be running it for 14 weeks. Always i have another question bros. For my test im going to be using Sust at 600mgs. Say i run out of Sust and i use test c of the last 2 or 3 weeks of my cycle. Is that okay? Or will not not see that great of results from it like that? On the caber. how much of it do i take a week? and on what days? Do i take it the day i start my cycle or can i wait until i get the sides? I already have an ai on hand and pct. i never take my ai less i have sides. and for my first cycle i didnt have any sides of gyno or anything only sides i had was ance on my back. Thank you soo much guys for helping me out!



My honest opinion. You need to read up alot more before you begin this cycle. Yes Test Will shut you down. But Nandralone will shut you down really hard. You need to be running (HCG) atleast by week 4-5. You need to have aromasin/letro/caber on hand. You need to make sure you have everything you need before beginning this cycle. The right amount of Test/NPP etc... You have your PCT lined up ? What protocol are you going to run? I hope your not going to run nolva with the NPP still in your system...  You need to run the test 2 weeks longer then the 19nor because Nandralone kills test production and decreseas the potency of test, lowers free test, and it binds to the SBGH giving you "DECA DICK"!!!!!! There are alot of down plays to Nandralone yes your going to get massive on it. Your clothes are not going to fit anymore. BUt you need to be prepared before you run this protocol.


----------



## Fisher28

Yes staxs. I know it shut you down very hard. I already have my pct and caber and nolva and clomid. Yes i already know its a big no no to run nolva if npp is still in your system. I wont be running this cycle till June Just getting everthing prepared bro. Making sure everything is perfect before i start.  Alot of guys told me that i dont need to run the test 2 weeks longer bc Npp is a short ester and the test im going to be running is a long ester so the test will be in my system longer than the npp will be.  I will have an ai on hand. i already have all my pct and ai and caber. Everyone has told me hcg is really not needed.


----------



## staxs

Fisher28 said:


> Yes staxs. I know it shut you down very hard. I already have my pct and caber and nolva and clomid. Yes i already know its a big no no to run nolva if npp is still in your system. I wont be running this cycle till June Just getting everthing prepared bro. Making sure everything is perfect before i start.  Alot of guys told me that i dont need to run the test 2 weeks longer bc Npp is a short ester and the test im going to be running is a long ester so the test will be in my system longer than the npp will be.  I will have an ai on hand. i already have all my pct and ai and caber. Everyone has told me hcg is really not needed.



Sounds like your g2g.


----------



## Fisher28

Okay so incase i dont order another vial would there be much of a difference length wise. Say i run it for 12 weeks instead of 14. how much of size am i missing out of. and Of course my Diet is in check!


----------



## pirovoliko

No way to know what youre gains might be, could be, will be....I always plan my cycles out so that I have enough for two more weeks in the event I want to or need to extend it.  So if Im planning something for 12 weeks, I get enough gear for 14.  Could pick it up later near the end, but i dont like surprises...not with this game anyway.


----------



## cranium85

am staring 600tpp/500npp 40 mgs d-bol a day for the first 4 weeks, going to run the cycle a min of 12 weeks. finsihing it of fwith last six weeks with 400 mgs of mast prop

taking aromasin 12.5 mgs ED and caber twice a week
also 500iu of HCG split into two shots every week

i think that is a perfect firth cycle for me and my first go with npp or deca or any 19nor....i have asked and asked asked before i settle upon this cycle


----------



## Hollywood72

Sounds like an awesome cycle cranium. Be sure to log it for us.


----------



## Fisher28

yeah thats very true pirovoliko Im not running this cycle til June tho. So ill be sure to pick up another vial of npp so i can run 400mgs for 14 weeks. If not then ill just do 12 weeks.


----------



## jyoung8j

Wht is ur goal with this cycle.. it's obviously intended on bulk.. however imo I would suggest Mayb using deca if looking for best bang for swollen size.. I think npp is more leaner bulk then deca.. less water hence leaner feeling bulk.. least thts my exp.. next bulk I will do dbol and deca..


----------



## pirovoliko

Fisher28 said:


> yeah thats very true pirovoliko Im not running this cycle til June tho. So ill be sure to pick up another vial of npp so i can run 400mgs for 14 weeks. If not then ill just do 12 weeks.



Yeah I mean see how it goes. If youre happy after 12 weeks, great.  If not and think you can squeeze out a couple more weeks of growth crack open the last vial.  But I would much rather have it handy than have to chase it down last minute.  If dont use it, put it away for another cycle.


----------



## Fisher28

You are one smart man My friend! Im going to take your word for it and order another vial herre soon!


----------



## cranium85

Hollywood72 said:


> Sounds like an awesome cycle cranium. Be sure to log it for us.



yes im going to, im very excited aboutthis cycle and am going to start as soon as i receive my blood work results from my doctor. Which should be anyday, i am very excited about this cycle. Their are onyl two more things i have to pick up for this cycle and thats the caber and the d-bol

i have all my tpp, npp, mast p, aromsin, HCG, clomid, nolva...just need te caber and the d-bol. I have t-bol

all the tpp, npp and mast p is from a private lab and i am super excited to be using all of their products exclusivly on this cycle. I used  their test syp on the last one and loved it. I am thinking about grabbbing  the d-bol from them as well but the d-bol that they have is liquid and dosed at 50mg/ml .....and the bottle is more than i need for my cycle. i am only going to be taking 50mgs a day for the first 4 weeks and after this i dont think i will be using d-bol for a while. After this i am thinking of running a primo cycle with anavar or t-bol idk yet

will make a log...

BTW fisher....I think you should run your npp at least at 450!!!! i have been told that anything less than 500mgs with deca isnt going to do much except help with joints.


----------



## cranium85

staxs said:


> My honest opinion. You need to read up alot more before you begin this cycle. Yes Test Will shut you down. But Nandralone will shut you down really hard. You need to be running (HCG) atleast by week 4-5. You need to have aromasin/letro/caber on hand. You need to make sure you have everything you need before beginning this cycle. The right amount of Test/NPP etc... You have your PCT lined up ? What protocol are you going to run? I hope your not going to run nolva with the NPP still in your system...  You need to run the test 2 weeks longer then the 19nor because Nandralone kills test production and decreseas the potency of test, lowers free test, and it binds to the SBGH giving you "DECA DICK"!!!!!! There are alot of down plays to Nandralone yes your going to get massive on it. Your clothes are not going to fit anymore. BUt you need to be prepared before you run this protocol.



i have heard this.....so to be safe should i run the tpp two teeks longer than the npp and then do my pct with nolva/clomid and aromasin as usual? sorry to hijack the thread. I heard that nolva and deca can cause serious issues. Someone told me not to run nolva at all after a deca cycle but ithink i will be fine if i am sure that the nandrolone is clear out of my sysyem


----------



## Fisher28

I cant stand it when people come to someone elses thread and ask advice about their cycle. Why not just make your own thread in the first place?


----------



## Bro Bundy

Fisher28 said:


> I cant stand it when people come to someone elses thread and ask advice about their cycle. Why not just make your own thread in the first place?



you tell them!!


----------



## PFM

I know Vets that run as low as 100mgs for their joints. The classic Test 600/ Nandrolone 400 is very effective. Running a little lower..........all about your goals.


----------



## Fisher28

My goals are to bulk up with npp.


----------



## Rafa1015

jyoung8j said:


> Saying tht low waste of time and gear.. I'm running my npp dosage at 600mg wk up from 400 and noticed big diff and wish would of started tht at first.. didn't notice much at 400 so imagine 300 would b even less..jmo


Did you ever think you have garbage that's underdosrd. Either that or your body reacts like shit to gear. 400mgs of Npp is plenty. If that's what your really taking and the bottle doesn't say 100mgs per cc but it's really 50 MG per cc


----------

